# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  sync اطلاعات بین یک سایت PHP و شیرپوینت

## sarasara

سلام
شرکت ما از یک سایت PHP برای ثبت ساعت ورود و خروج، مرخصی، و درنهایت پرداخت حقوق استفاده می کنه. این سایت با PHP نوشته شده و ما به کدهاش دسترسی نداریم. می خواهیم اطلاعات ساعات کارکرد با شیرپوینت سینک بشه، یعنی هر چی توی سایت وارد شد توی شیرپوینت نشون داده بشه. سایت مذکور به ما یک API معرفی کرده که با PHP هست و از طریق اجرای کدهاش می شه مثلا مجموع ساعت کارکرد، شیفت و ... رو به دست آورد.  می خوام بدونم برای اینکه این اطلاعات سینک باشه چیکار باید کرد؟ یعنی چیکار باید بکنم تا بدون اینکه کاربر سایتی رو باز کنه یا برنامه ای رو اجرا کنه اطلاعات اتوماتیک تو شیرپوینت بشینه و این API اجرا بشه! 
ممنون می شم کسی بتونه راهنمایی کنه

----------


## Ghafarnia

با درود

شما می بایست یک وب سرویسی را با استفاده از API های موجود تولید نمایید سپس در شرپوینت این وب سرویس را فراخوانی نمایید. جهت فراخوانی این اطلاعات هم می توانید یک Web Part و یا Application Page تولید نمایید که بتواند اطلاعات را از این وب سرویس دریافت کرده و براساس این که چه فردی لاگین کرده است آن ها را نمایش دهد. 

با سپاس

----------

